

What happened to changing the world? - sgy
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/27/what-happened-to-changing-the-world/

======
malandrew
This article suffers from presentism.

The people who set out to change the world are still in the Bay Area, probably
in the same rate per capita as the past. What has changed is that tech has
become more accessible and therefor more pop. Basically, the number of
software engineers per capita has grown dramatically, but that most of the
growth is happening in the type of companies the author laments. 20-30 years
ago these newcomers would not have been founding frivolous tech companies
because they would probably be in some other line of work instead of in tech
founding any company at all.

------
waltersPool
I work for a company who "move fast and break things", and strangely customers
don't like it when we break things they rely on.

This is about professionalism now, and professionals get what is due. A few
snacks is nothing compared to what founders or VC get. We are the people who
bring your plans to fruition, hook us up with a couple snickers or even
artisanal coffee, the expense is worth it.

